# Comment visionner les photos du PC sur Ipad ?



## Fabou86 (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un ipad 3 depuis quelques jours :rateau: mais je ne suis pas encore à 100% acquis __
Je voudrais regarder les milliers de photos sauvegardées sur mon PC windows depuis mon ipad sans devoir passer par Itunes.
En évitant de télécharger les photos sur l'ipad, y-a t-il une solution qui permet de voir/explorer les fichiers du PC via Wifi ?

J'espère que l'un d'entre eux aura une idée sur cela 
A++


----------



## Lauange (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Sujet déjà traité ici :

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/application-ipad-pour-mettre-en-reseau-pc-et-ipad-361291.html


----------

